# War to end Monday..............



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Just for you special few that don't know a joke, This is a JOKE.........

The Pentagon announced today the formation fo a new 500 man elite fighting unit called the U.S. ******* Special Forces.

These recruits, hailing from the South and West, will be dropped into Iraq and have been given ony the following facts about terrorists:

1. The season opened today.

2. There is no limit.

3. They taste just like chicken.

4. They don't like beer, pickups, country music or Jesus.

5. They are DIRECTLY RESPONSIBLE for the death of Dale Earnhardt.

We expect the situation in Iraq to be over Monday.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yup heard that too. Just happen to have a highly classified pic of the advance team.










  

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

8) :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There are certain times when hillbilly armor makes sense.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

huntin1, why are they sending so many? That looks like a little over kill to me.
:lol:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gohon said:


> huntin1, why are they sending so many? That looks like a little over kill to me.
> :lol:


Well, the way I heard it they figured that some would be drunk, and some would forget how their chutes open. They wanted to make sure that enough of them actually made it through the drop to complete the mission. :-?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Is it too late to enlist for that unit?

:lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You do realise that the war really would be over monday if the pentagon actually did that!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So is VP Chenney one of the 500????His approval rating is at 18%.....Shooting a few terrorists might raise his ratings. :bop:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ken, I'm curious. Why did you feel it was a good idea to turn a little joke into a political hate thread? If you're gonna be the hall monitor, you're not supposed to spit in the water fountain. Burl


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Burly1 said:


> Ken, I'm curious. Why did you feel it was a good idea to turn a little joke into a political hate thread? If you're gonna be the hall monitor, you're not supposed to spit in the water fountain. Burl


I'm pretty sure Ken was joking too, no?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:toofunny: :toofunny:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's a joke,It's a joke,It's a joke. :jammin:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree.......... for a few hours it was a really funny thread. Kind of lost it's flavor now.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm probably too sensitive. I just can't seem to find the humor in tragic hunting accidents. Burl


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry I posted it up.Guess it's only OK to post jokes of Democrats.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There is humor in everything. Cheer up everyone, it wasn't a personal attack, let it fly.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ken it has nothing to do with whether a joke is about a Democrat or a Republican. Personally I enjoy jokes about both political parties. Just that this joke was about neither and to inject same kind of soured the tone. Maybe that's just me though.............


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I TOLD you I was sensitive! I was deeply hurt when Bill cheated on Hillary too. No hard feelings Ken, and I hope the same from your end. It just sort of struck me sideways. Kum ba yah my Lord, kum ba yah.......Burl


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Seems to me this post was put in the politics forum and NOT in the open forum. That to me opens it up for any political venues.

Great post Ken W.

Bush and Clinton on a Train

Bill Clinton, George Bush, a spectacular looking blonde woman and an enormously large woman with an unfriendly scowl are in a train car. The train passes through a tunnel, and in the darkness the unmistakable sound of a slap is heard. As the train pulls out of the tunnel, the daylight reveals a big red slap mark on Clinton's cheek.

The blonde thinks: "That rascal Clinton wanted to touch me and by mistake, he must have put his hand on the fat lady, who must have slapped his face"

The fat lady thinks: "That dirty old Bill Clinton touched the blonde and she smacked him."

Bill Clinton thinks: "George put his hand on that blonde and by mistake she slapped me."

George Bush thinks: "I hope there's another tunnel soon so I can smack Clinton again."


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That may be so live2hunt but it doesn't give you the right to toss it off topic.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> That may be so live2hunt but it doesn't give you the right to toss it off topic.


Off topic? That was too funny! Right on topic for me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The thread started with a joke, and the topic is mostly humor MT so try to have some sense of humor. Personally any joke about a politician is ok with me. If they send Cheney with that red neck group sign me up too. I also have some liberal friends that will go with.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> There is humor in everything. Cheer up everyone, it wasn't a personal attack, let it fly.





> That may be so live2hunt but it doesn't give you the right to toss it off topic.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Two Democrats were riding through the country to go bear hunting. They came upon a fork in the road where a sign read "BEAR LEFT" so they went back home.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> Yup heard that too. Just happen to have a highly classified pic of the advance team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I believe there names were: Billy-Bob, Joe-Jack, Bo, and Cooter. :lol:


----------

